# Geile Sache Rechner für Lau



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Überschrift sagt es schon hier der Link 

http://www.ultraforce.de/product_info.php/info/p397_AeonFlow-Core2-Duo-X-68-Xtreme-X1950PRO--XFire--EXTERN.html


----------



## FossilZ (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

WERBUNG!


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				FossilZ am 21.03.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> WERBUNG!


 
Ne guck mal da Steht 0,00€


----------



## DonBarcal (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				san1 am 21.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne guck mal da Steht 0,00€



Sicherlich werden die Versandkosten ca. 1800 € betragen. 

Edit: Mal ne rechtliche Frage: Online-Angebote sind doch rechtsverbindlich?


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DonBarcal am 21.03.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> san1 am 21.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das System grad für null Euro, aber 32€ Versandkosten bestellt.

Mal guggn was  dabei rauskommt....


----------



## Icefighter (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



> "Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten."


----------



## DonBarcal (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Icefighter am 21.03.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten."



Schade.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Icefighter am 21.03.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten."



Aus den AGB:



> § 4 Vertragsschluss
> Die Angebote von Ultraforce auf der Website sind freibleibend. Damit ist Ultraforce im Falle der Nichtverfügbarkeit nicht zur Leistung verpflichtet. * Ein Vertragsabschluss und damit eine vertragliche Bindung über die einzelnen Leistungen kommt jedoch dann zustande, sofern Ultraforce die Bestellung des Kunden in Textform bestätigt hat.*



Die Bestätigungsemail ist gerade angekommen 
(PC: 0€ , Versandkosten 30,50€)
-> vertragliche Bindung entstanden? Laut AGB §4 - JA!

Wahrscheinlich liefern sie einfach nicht, oder verlangen per Nachnahme den Tatsächlichen Preis...


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Icefighter am 21.03.2007 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit:
Auf die Auftragsbestätigung (für die §4 gilt) muß ich leider noch warten ... wird wohl doch nix...


----------



## Freaky22 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Icefighter am 21.03.2007 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ABER das ist ein offensichtlicher Fehler daher kann auf grund dieses Fehlers kein Vertrag zu stande kommen, weil es von Kunden aus eine bewusste Täuschung wäre..


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Freaky22 am 21.03.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, versteh nicht ganz wie ich als Kunde da bewusst getäuscht hätte.


----------



## Freaky22 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 21.03.2007 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja in dem Sinne das du eine Ware zu einem offensichtlich weit unter dem üblichen Preis kaufen wolltest... z.b. ähnlich wie wenn man preisschilder von schuhen vertauscht...


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Freaky22 am 21.03.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja in dem Sinne das du eine Ware zu einem offensichtlich weit unter dem üblichen Preis kaufen wolltest... z.b. ähnlich wie wenn man preisschilder von schuhen vertauscht...



Ich hab aber gar nix bewußt gemacht, denke dass man das so nicht vergleichen kann.

Allerdings hab ich aus diesem Grund keine Chance auf den 0€ - PC:
Erst kommt die Bestellbestätigung, später (nachdem wahrscheinlich nochmal jemand drüber gesehen hat) die rechtskräftige Auftragsbestätigung und da wird wohl der tatsächliche Preis angegeben werden.


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Die Bestätigungsemail ist gerade angekommen 
(PC: 0€ , Versandkosten 30,50€)
-> vertragliche Bindung entstanden? Laut AGB §4 - JA!


Wenn das Funktioniert und es Durchkommt Beiß ich mir in den Arsch.
Wenn der Rechner Ankommt ein Foto mit Beleg hier ins Forum Stellen sonst glaub ich das nicht! 
Wahrscheinlich liefern sie einfach nicht, oder verlangen per Nachnahme den Tatsächlichen Preis... [/quote]

ABER das ist ein offensichtlicher Fehler daher kann auf grund dieses Fehlers kein Vertrag zu stande kommen, weil es von Kunden aus eine bewusste Täuschung wäre..  [/quote]


Hmmm, versteh nicht ganz wie ich als Kunde da bewusst getäuscht hätte. [/quote]
Ja in dem Sinne das du eine Ware zu einem offensichtlich weit unter dem üblichen Preis kaufen wolltest... z.b. ähnlich wie wenn man preisschilder von schuhen vertauscht... [/quote]
Wenn das funzt Beiß ich mir in denn Arsch !
Rechner mit Beleg Photografieren und Hier ins Forum Posten!


----------



## Freaky22 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				san1 am 21.03.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bestätigungsemail ist gerade angekommen
> (PC: 0€ , Versandkosten 30,50€)
> -> vertragliche Bindung entstanden? Laut AGB §4 - JA!
> 
> ...



ABER das ist ein offensichtlicher Fehler daher kann auf grund dieses Fehlers kein Vertrag zu stande kommen, weil es von Kunden aus eine bewusste Täuschung wäre..  [/quote]


Hmmm, versteh nicht ganz wie ich als Kunde da bewusst getäuscht hätte. [/quote]
Ja in dem Sinne das du eine Ware zu einem offensichtlich weit unter dem üblichen Preis kaufen wolltest... z.b. ähnlich wie wenn man preisschilder von schuhen vertauscht... [/quote]
Wenn das funzt Beiß ich mir in denn Arsch !
Rechner mit Beleg Photografieren und Hier ins Forum Posten! [/quote]

Komische quotes


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Komische quotes 

sind auch kommische angebote ich war auf der Site und Glotz nach nem neuen Pc für wennig Geld und dann das 0€


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Jeder der sich den PC für 0€ bestellt kann sich sicher sein, ihn nicht geliefert zu bekommen, und er hat auch kein Recht darauf. Jedes Gericht würde dem Onlineshop Recht geben mit der Begründung, dass dem Kunden offensichtlich sein MUSS, dass dieser Preis nicht stimmen kann.
Es gab schon ähnliche Urteilssprechungen, und darauf wird sich der Shop auch berufen. Also nix mit dem PC für 0€...


----------



## Lennt (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

§ 3 Preise
Es gelten die Listenpreise im Zeitpunkt der Bestellung, wie sie auf den Internetseiten dargestellt wurden.
Die Preise verstehen sich ab Betriebssitz der Ultraforce inklusive Mehrwertsteuer ohne Kosten für Verpackung und Versand.


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Irgendwelche Paragraphen der AGBs werden nicht viel nützen. Wie gesagt, es gab schon ähnliche Fälle und da ist nie was für den Kunden rausgesprungen.


----------



## Lennt (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Der Paragraph schließt aber den Täuschungsversuchsvorwutf aus! AGBs sind verbindlich!


----------



## Thomsn (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Freezeman am 21.03.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der sich den PC für 0€ bestellt kann sich sicher sein, ihn nicht geliefert zu bekommen, und er hat auch kein Recht darauf. Jedes Gericht würde dem Onlineshop Recht geben mit der Begründung, dass dem Kunden offensichtlich sein MUSS, dass dieser Preis nicht stimmen kann.
> Es gab schon ähnliche Urteilssprechungen, und darauf wird sich der Shop auch berufen. Also nix mit dem PC für 0€...


Aber gab es nicht auch mal einen ähnlichen Fall bei dem Baumarkt Obi?
Es soll ein Kunde bei Obi sich den Wagen vollgepackt haben, um dann mit einem "Apfel und nem Ei" zu bezahlen, da in der Werbung etwas stand wie "...bekommen sie alles für einen Apfel und ein Ei." (oder ähnlich).

Ich hab dazu jetzt keine Quellen oder sonstiges, nur meine Wirtschaftslehrerin erzählte es mal und meinte, der Kunde hätte in diesem Fall Recht bekommen.


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Lennt am 21.03.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Paragraph schließt aber den Täuschungsversuchsvorwutf aus! AGBs sind verbindlich!




§ 3 Preise
Es gelten die Listenpreise im Zeitpunkt der Bestellung, wie sie auf den Internetseiten dargestellt wurden.
Die Preise verstehen sich ab Betriebssitz der Ultraforce inklusive Mehrwertsteuer ohne Kosten für Verpackung und Versand.


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Hier mal was sachliches dazu:
_*Preisirrtum durch Datenübertragung; BGH; Urt. v. 26.01.2005; ger. Az.: - VIII ZR 79/04 -*

Dieses Urteil darf nicht missverstanden werden. Nicht jeder falsche Preis berechtigt zur Anfechtung eines Vertrages.

Die Juristen unterscheiden bei der Angabe eines falschen Preises zwei mögliche Irrtümer: Einmal den echten Preisirrtum, bei dem der Verkäufer den richtigen Preis gekannt aber versehentlich falsch ausgezeichnet hat (Preisschild). Zum anderen gibt es den Irrtum über den berechneten Preis als solches, den sog. Kalkulationsirrtum. Letzterer ist ein unbeachtlicher Motivirrtum und der Händler muss eine falsch kalkulierte Ware in aller Regel zu dem genannten Preis verkaufen. *Hat der Verkäufer die Ware lediglich falsch bezeichnet, kann er das Geschäft wegen Irttums anfechten.*

Die Frage ist, welche Art von Irrtum vorliegt, wenn der falsche Preis durch eine fehlerhafte Datenübermittlung beim Upload auf den Online-Shop zustandegekommen ist. Hier sagt der BGH, es liegt ein dem Preisirrtum vergleichbarer Fall vor, so dass dem Händler ein Anfechtungsgrund zusteht. _

Passend dazu: http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/2005/03/08/bgh-online-handler-konnen-falsche-preise-anfechten/


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Die sind ja gegen sowas sowieso abgesichert:

1.Man bestellt
2.Man kriegt die Bestellbestätigung per email (mit dem Hinweis dass die rechtsgültige Auftragsbestätigung in ein paar Stunden folgt)
3.Jemand menschliches schaut über die Bestellung drüber
4.Bei Problemen (wie hier 0€-PC) wird die Auftragsbestätigung angepasst oder storniert.
5.Auftragsbestätigung wird abgeschickt, Kaufvertrag rechtsgültig
6. Kein 0€ PC


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ja gegen sowas sowieso abgesichert:
> 
> 1.Man bestellt
> 2.Man kriegt die Bestellbestätigung per email (mit dem Hinweis dass die rechtsgültige Auftragsbestätigung in ein paar Stunden folgt)
> ...



muss man dann die Versandkosten Trotzdem Bezahlen?


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				san1 am 21.03.2007 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir den PC schicken läßt ja, wenn du die ihn abholst nein.


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> san1 am 21.03.2007 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meine wenn der Preis dann nicht 0€ ist sondern die 1399€ die das ding normal kostet


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				san1 am 21.03.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, weil deren Preise exklusive Versandkosten sind.


----------



## san1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> san1 am 21.03.2007 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn ich Die Bestellung wegen der Preiserhöhung Absage, Theoretisch müssten die mich Benachrichtigen bei einer Änderung und dann auch keine Versandkosten


----------



## fiumpf (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

So, PC bestellt     .

Mal sehen ob in den nächsten Stunden - wie in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben - die Auftragsbestätigung kommt.



Nochmal zu §3 der AGB:

Diese Aussage ist rechtsbindend und man kann Ultraforce auf jeden Fall verklagen, wenn sie nicht liefern.


Ich freu mich schon auf meinen neuen PC    .


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				fiumpf am 21.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, PC bestellt     .
> 
> Mal sehen ob in den nächsten Stunden - wie in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben - die Auftragsbestätigung kommt.
> 
> ...



wenn du den bekommst sag bescheid, dann bestell ich mir denn auch und Zahl in Raten


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

So, ich habe auch bestellt, mal schauen was die als Ausrede in der Auftragsbestätigung schreiben


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Was ist denn da nun drinn?

# AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+
(Sockel AM2, 2200MHz)
# nVIDIA GeForce 7950GT Xtreme
(256MB)
# 2x 512MB RAM
(DDR2-667)

oder

# Intel® Core™2 Duo E4300 @ X6800
(3.0GHz)
# 2x 512MB DDR2-800 RAM
(PC2-6400, CL5)
# 250GB S-ATA2 Festplatte
(7.200 U/Min., 8MB Cache)
# 2x ATI Radeon X1950PRO Crossfire
(2 x 256MB)

?


----------



## fiumpf (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Das hier:



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> # Intel® Core™2 Duo E4300 @ X6800
> (3.0GHz)
> # 2x 512MB DDR2-800 RAM
> (PC2-6400, CL5)
> ...




Laut Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				fiumpf am 21.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, PC bestellt     .
> 
> Mal sehen ob in den nächsten Stunden - wie in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben - die Auftragsbestätigung kommt.
> 
> ...



Schaunmer mal...  Ich glaub dass es in der Auftragsbestätigung - die frühestens morgen kommen wird, weil da Mitarbeiter drüber schaun und die schlafen jetzt schon - ganz anders ausschauen wird... Wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Freaky22 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				fiumpf am 21.03.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, PC bestellt     .
> 
> Mal sehen ob in den nächsten Stunden - wie in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben - die Auftragsbestätigung kommt.
> 
> ...


Allerdings gibts da noch das BGB und das HGB die über den AGB´s stehen.. da glaub ich immernoch nicht das du einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf den PC für 0 € hast, weil der Kaufvertrag den offensichtlichen Fehler bzgl. des Preises hat. aber der Versuch is ja nit strafbar


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



> Schaunmer mal...  Ich glaub dass es in der Auftragsbestätigung - die frühestens morgen kommen wird, weil da Mitarbeiter drüber schaun und die schlafen jetzt schon - ganz anders ausschauen wird... Wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein



Aber wir können uns doch immernoch auf den §3 beharren oder nicht?


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				m0n0kl am 21.03.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir können uns doch immernoch auf den §3 beharren oder nicht?



Beharrt worauf ihr wollt. Wenn hart auf hart kommt, habt ihr keine Chance den PC für 0€ zu bekommen. Warum das so ist hab ich schon gepostet, aber anscheinend wollen es manche nicht kapieren...


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				m0n0kl am 21.03.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Schaunmer mal...  Ich glaub dass es in der Auftragsbestätigung - die frühestens morgen kommen wird, weil da Mitarbeiter drüber schaun und die schlafen jetzt schon - ganz anders ausschauen wird... Wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> Aber wir können uns doch immernoch auf den §3 beharren oder nicht?



Ich denke der §3 ist nur für folgenden Fall da:

Jemand bestellt sich was am Montag für 299€, der Kaufvertrag wurde durch die Auslieferungsbestätigung gültig.

Am Dienstag sieht der Kunde, dass der Artikel nun für 249€ angeboten wird und will die Ware auch für den Preis - ergo: Ultraforce kann sagen, dass im §3 steht das der Preis zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung gilt.

Im umgekehrten Fall (also in unserem), können wir uns nicht drauf berufen, weil sie gleichzeitig angeben: Irrtümer und Gedöns vorbehalten.

Außerdem hat man wie gesagt mit der Bestellbestätigung nichts in der Hand, Auslieferungsbestätigung abwarten, wenn da nochmal 0€ steht dann können's sehr schlecht wieder raus.

Bestellbestätigung ist die Aussage, dass sie gecheckt haben dass du was kaufen willst. Auftragsbestätigung ist dann hier sozusagen der virtuelle Handschlag.

Edit:
Außerdem denk ich werden die mit allen mitteln verhindern, dass nur ein einziger den PC für 0€ bekommt. Wenn dabei einer Recht bekäme, dann auch die anderen und das würde für die in einem finanziellen Chaos ausarten.


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



> Beharrt worauf ihr wollt. Wenn hart auf hart kommt, habt ihr keine Chance den PC für 0€ zu bekommen. Warum das so ist hab ich schon gepostet, aber anscheinend wollen es manche nicht kapieren...



nein ich wills nur ganz einfach nicht wahr haben weil ich umsonst einen pc haben möchte 
Wie gesagt, einfach mal abwarten was ein echter mensch von ultraforce dazu sagt...


----------



## Atropa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Nur als kleinen Hinweis für die die das Kleingedruckte unten auf der Seite ignorieren, dort steht ein kurzer knackiger Satz der eure Traumblase sehr schnell platzen lässt.



> Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten.



Ich denke damit sollte alles geklärt sein, und diejenigen wo übereifrig so ein System bestellt haben, können sich morgen dann mit dem Kundenservice von Ultraforce auseinandersetzen.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Im umgekehrten Fall (also in unserem), können wir uns nicht drauf berufen, weil sie gleichzeitig angeben: Irrtümer und Gedöns vorbehalten.



Jep, hab ich bereits angemerkt...


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke damit sollte alles geklärt sein, und diejenigen wo übereifrig so ein System bestellt haben, können sich morgen dann mit dem Kundenservice von Ultraforce auseinandersetzen.


Kein Problem. Hab mir auch grad ma 3 Stück bestellt.   
Natürlich wird keine Auftragsbestätigung kommen, aber _wenn_ dann müssen die auch liefern.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 21.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum nur drei? Wegen den hohen Versandkosten?


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nur drei? Wegen den hohen Versandkosten?


*lol*

Inkl. Nachname soll ich 65,70 EUR zahlen. (3x27,5Kg) Versandkosten sind irrelevant. (bei so nem Angebot)

Mir soll ja keiner nachsagen können ich würde solche Angebote schamlos ausnutzen - deswegen nur 3.


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

ich werd mir auch so einen kaufen. die graks behalten und den rest verscherbeln und dafür meinen wunsch pc kaufen 

was is wenn der dann am schluss dennoch 2000€ kostet. muss man den dann auch kaufen? :-o


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> was is wenn der dann am schluss dennoch 2000€ kostet. muss man den dann auch kaufen? :-o


Nö.


----------



## Atropa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ihr auch nur einen Furz von denen für Lau bekommt ? ....sagt mir bitte, dass ihr nicht so naiv seid ?! 
Die Betreiber von solchen Seiten haben sich rechtlich ganz bestimmt so abgesichert, dass es zu so einem Fall eben nicht kommen kann. Wozu sonst die ganzen AGBs und das Kleingedruckte ?


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd mir auch so einen kaufen. die graks behalten und den rest verscherbeln und dafür meinen wunsch pc kaufen
> 
> was is wenn der dann am schluss dennoch 2000€ kostet. muss man den dann auch kaufen? :-o



Zwei 1950Pro behalten? Nee... lieber alles verscherbeln...

Ich glaub die werden's verstehen und die Bestellung stornieren.


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ihr auch nur einen Furz von denen für Lau bekommt ? ....sagt mir bitte, dass ihr nicht so naiv seid ?!
> Die Betreiber von solchen Seiten haben sich rechtlich ganz bestimmt so abgesichert, dass es zu so einem Fall eben nicht kommen kann. Wozu sonst die ganzen AGBs und das Kleingedruckte ?



Wir sind ganz einfach Optimisten


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ihr auch nur einen Furz von denen für Lau bekommt ? ....sagt mir bitte, dass ihr nicht so naiv seid ?!
> Die Betreiber von solchen Seiten haben sich rechtlich ganz bestimmt so abgesichert, dass es zu so einem Fall eben nicht kommen kann. Wozu sonst die ganzen AGBs und das Kleingedruckte ?



Ganz klar: Nein, das glaub ich nicht.
Aber probieren muß/kann man's trotzdem einfach mal...


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ihr auch nur einen Furz von denen für Lau bekommt ? ....sagt mir bitte, dass ihr nicht so naiv seid ?!
> Die Betreiber von solchen Seiten haben sich rechtlich ganz bestimmt so abgesichert, dass es zu so einem Fall eben nicht kommen kann. Wozu sonst die ganzen AGBs und das Kleingedruckte ?



Manchmal kann man auch Glück haben. Letztes Jahr konnte ich 2000 Euro durch etwas ähnliches sparen.


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaunmer mal...  Ich glaub dass es in der Auftragsbestätigung - die frühestens morgen kommen wird, weil da Mitarbeiter drüber schaun und die schlafen jetzt schon



oder auf den Feierabend warten, schon kein Bock mehr haben und blind nur noch auf "OK" drücken  

PC ist komme


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.03.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast'n das gemacht? Würd mich grad brennend interessieren...


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

der Liefertermin macht mich aber misstrauisch:

Lieferdatum: 31.03.2007

ist ja noch 10 Tage hin, vllt steht der Preis ja noch gar nicht fest? *dasgegenteilerhoff*


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Atropa am 21.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst auch nur ansatzweise daran, dass ihr auch nur einen Furz von denen für Lau bekommt ?


Warum?


> ....sagt mir bitte, dass ihr nicht so naiv seid ?!


Kann ich net.


> Die Betreiber von solchen Seiten haben sich rechtlich ganz bestimmt so abgesichert, dass es zu so einem Fall eben nicht kommen kann. Wozu sonst die ganzen AGBs und das Kleingedruckte ?


Selbstverständlich bekommt keiner den PC für 0€. Aber ich hatte grade eh nix zu tun. Und soweit ich weiß muß der Händler liefern - wenn er den Auftrag bestätigt.

Ein etwas anderer Fall:

Bei ebay hat kürzlich einer nen Mähdrescher (ö.ä.) ersteigert - für 50€.
Der Verkäufer weigerte sich natürlich zu liefern - die Maschine war schließlich 50.000€ wert. Jedenfalls hat das Gericht dem Bieter Schadensersatz zugesprochen - und zwar die Differenz von den (nicht bezahlten) 50€ zu den 50.000€ - also stolze 49.950€.   

Mann kann es ja mal versuchen...  kostet doch nix. (außer 2 Minuten)


btw: ich hab bei so Angeboten schon öfter mal was bestellt (CPUs im Wert von 2500€ für 250€), und hab noch nie ne Auftragsbestätigung bekommen...


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Inu gibst du mir einen von den drei wenn du die bekommst? Ich zahl 50€   

meine Eltern drohen nämlich mit aus der Wohnung zu werfen falls ich es wage den 0€-Rechner zu bestellen


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				ananas45 am 21.03.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> meine Eltern drohen nämlich mit aus der Wohnung zu werfen falls ich es wage den 0€-Rechner zu bestellen



Warum das denn


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				ananas45 am 21.03.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Inu gibst du mir einen von den drei wenn du die bekommst? Ich zahl 50€


Mir wurden schon 250€ geboten. *g*


> meine Eltern drohen nämlich mit aus der Wohnung zu werfen falls ich es wage den 0€-Rechner zu bestellen


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 21.03.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein etwas anderer Fall:
> 
> Bei ebay ....



Bei ebay sind das ja auch ganz andere Geschäftsgebahren, die kann man nicht wirklich mit richtigen Onlineshops vergleichen.

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja wirklich das unvorstellbare Glück und ihr bekommt eine Auftragsbestätigung. Aber gleich danach wird die Hölle zufrieren


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

.:.


----------



## Lennt (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				ananas45 am 21.03.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> meine Eltern drohen nämlich mit aus der Wohnung zu werfen falls ich es wage den 0€-Rechner zu bestellen



Dito.    HABEN WILL!!!!!!


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Freezeman am 21.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 21.03.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist wohl jemand neidisch


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				m0n0kl am 21.03.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist wohl jemand neidisch



Worauf denn?? Auf den bevorstehenden Papierkrieg?  Nein, bin ich nicht!


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Freezeman am 21.03.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> m0n0kl am 21.03.2007 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freezman will halt einfach die Community vorm großen 0€-PC-Unglück bewahren


----------



## Loosa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 21.03.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann kann es ja mal versuchen...  kostet doch nix. (außer 2 Minuten)


Schöne neue Welt  
Auf Kosten anderer immer den eigenen Vorteil suchen. Selbst wenn man weiß, dass da was nicht korrekt ist; vielleicht macht er ja einen Fehler den man ausnutzen kann und in 2 Minuten €4000 gespart.
Wer braucht schon Ackermann? Wir sind Heuschrecke!


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 21.03.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 21.03.2007 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt ok, 251€   



> meine Eltern drohen nämlich mit aus der Wohnung zu werfen falls ich es wage den 0€-Rechner zu bestellen


  [/quote]
 


war damals nicht bei Alternate oder so auch mal so was ähnliches? IBM und Sony NBs für 40€?


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 21.03.2007 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kannste mal sehen wie gut Freez*e*man zu euch ist!


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

hm  mein dad sagt nein...
wehe ihr habt den dann!


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hm  mein dad sagt nein...
> wehe ihr habt den dann!



Wieso Dad fragen? Einfach bestellen... BAMBAMBAM


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hm  mein dad sagt nein...
> wehe ihr habt den dann!



Mein Gott, was soll denn passieren?   
Entweder die merken es und löschen die Bestellung, oder sie liefern das Teil aus und machen ordentlich verlust? Was denken denn bitte eure Eltern? Das die Firma euch ihre Anwälte auf den Hals hetzt weil ihr eines Ihrer Angebote wahr nehmen wolltet?

Wer weiss ob das nicht ne Werbeaktion ist...


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAMBAMBAM  
Weisste mein Problem: ich lebe in der Schweiz 
er meinte <<du wirst es eh nicht bekommen>>


----------



## INU-ID (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Weisste mein Problem: ich lebe in der Schweiz


Oh. Das tut mir aber leid für dich.


----------



## Matze04 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Cpt_Kirk am 21.03.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiss ob das nicht ne Werbeaktion ist...



Für bald frei werdende Gewerberäume, oder was?


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 21.03.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, das war wohl net ernst gemeint, oder doch? :-o   



> Die Versandkosten:
> Pakete bis 30 kg
> kostenlos
> Aufwandspauschale Finanzierung 	zzgl. 	9,00€
> ...



Da nix "Nicht-europäisches Ausland" drinn


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Matze04 am 21.03.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Cpt_Kirk am 21.03.2007 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nö... inzwischen wissen ja alle dass Ultraforce geile Rechner für 0€ anbietet


----------



## m0n0kl (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Dad fragen? Einfach bestellen... BAMBAMBAM



Hab ich auch so gemacht


----------



## ananas45 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				m0n0kl am 21.03.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, jetz hab ich mich auch noch durchgedrungen


----------



## Loosa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Mich würde ja mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit interessieren, dass einer der das 0-Euro-Paket bestellt unentdeckt damit durchkommt. Und wieviel besser es wird wenn das durch's halbe Internet wandert und ein paar hundert davon bestellt werden?  



			
				Cpt_Kirk am 21.03.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 21.03.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss denn was passieren? Meine Eltern hätten mir so eine Aktion auch nicht erlaubt.
Aber ich bin ja auch so ein altmodischer Idiot, der mit einem 50er bezahlt, für einen 100er Wechselgeld rausbekommt und den Verkäufer darauf aufmerksam macht


----------



## DoktorX (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

kann nich einer einen 2ten bestellen und den dann zu mir shicken? ich übernehm natürlih die versandkosten.
mir zuliebe


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.03.2007 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts gemacht. Bestellt, hingefahren und mitgenommen. Nichts bezahlt und auch keine Rechnung erhalten. ist jetzt 12 Monate her ...


----------



## Skywalker7001 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Alles ausgefüllt....überleg mir grad ob ich auf den button "Bestellung absnden" klicken soll oder nicht...


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Skywalker7001 am 21.03.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ausgefüllt....überleg mir grad ob ich auf den button "Bestellung absnden" klicken soll oder nicht...



1 Rechner (Threadersteller) wäre ja mit ein wenig Glück durchgerutscht. Jetzt aber hat sich die Sache erledigt ....


----------



## Skywalker7001 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Habe gerade noch die AGBs durchgelesen und bin der Meinung das Die Sache mit 0€-PC nicht funken wird. Werd`s nicht bestellen und wünsche viel Glück dem Threadersteller und allen anderen Optimisten


----------



## ananas45 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Artikel gelöscht


----------



## m0n0kl (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Und ne Bestätigung kam auch den ganzen Tag über nicht  

EDIT: Ich hab grad nen Anfruf von denen bekommen  "Es war nur ein Irrtum und auch keine Sonderaktion, haben sie sonstiges Interesse an unseren Produkten?"


----------



## GorrestFump (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				m0n0kl am 22.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Ich hab grad nen Anfruf von denen bekommen  "Es war nur ein Irrtum und auch keine Sonderaktion, haben sie sonstiges Interesse an unseren Produkten?"



Mich ham's auch angerufen... Wieder ne Firma mehr die jetzt meine Nummer hat, verdammt.


----------



## ananas45 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				GorrestFump am 22.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> m0n0kl am 22.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir noch nicht   

bei mir hat irgendeine Frau angerufen was von Günter Jauch und so was gelabert, ich hatte da kein Bock mehr das Gelabere zuzuhören und der Standardantwort: keine Interesse


----------



## INU-ID (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Ich hab weder nen Anruf noch ne Mail bekommen, aber ein Kollege von mir:

_Sehr geehrter Kunde,


leider gab es in unserem Onlineshop einen Fehler, weshalb ein PC System für 0,00€ angeboten wurde. Dabei handelte es sich natürlich lediglich um einen Fehler. Der Preis für das System beträgt in Wirklichkeit 1399€.

Sollten sie noch Interesse an dem System haben, so teilen sie mir dieses einfach per E-Mail mit, damit wir ihren Auftrag ausführen können.

Sollte kein Interesse mehr bestehen, so würde ich sie darum bitten uns das ebenfalls mit zu teilen.


Bei Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Tim Füller_


Ooooh.


----------



## DonBarcal (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				INU-ID am 22.03.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooh.



Wer hätte das gedacht?!


----------



## Goliath110 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Komisch!!!


----------



## ananas45 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*

Ich hab bisher weder Anruf noch Email bekommen. Heißt das dass sie mir den Rechner jetzt schicken?


----------



## Teslatier (23. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				Goliath110 am 22.03.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch!!!


Ja schon komisch, dass die einem einen Rechner einfach nicht schenken!


----------



## ananas45 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				ananas45 am 23.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bisher weder Anruf noch Email bekommen. Heißt das dass sie mir den Rechner jetzt schicken?


immer noch keine Rückmeldung und auch kein PC


----------



## bierchen (24. März 2007)

*AW: Geile Sache Rechner für Lau*



			
				ananas45 am 24.03.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 23.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst es Dir eingestehen, keiner nimmt Dich ernst.


----------

